# Online bodybuilding coach



## garyataris

I am looking for an online bodybuilding coach, mostly to help me out with nutrition but some workout plans wouldn't hurt as well.

I have been searching this forum for coaches but everyone that I have come across currently has no available spaces for clients.

I have been training for 9 years and have made good but slow progress. I am muscular but I wouldn't say that I look like a bodybuilder... which is what I want the coach to change for me. With the goal of competing one day. I like to think I eat well but my diet must not suit my body type as I am not making progress like i should be.

I am very serious about training, it is my passion so the coach does not need to worry about my commitment to making gains and doing what I am told.

If any available coaches want to get in touch please do, or can someone direct me to some available coaches.

Thank you

p.s. im not a millionaire!


----------



## zack amin

@ eltoro


----------



## garyataris

Thanks. Il send him a message after i finish my food


----------



## Therealbigbear

I do online coaching


----------



## CJ

Vouch for bigbear...he coached me for a fair while


----------



## Therealbigbear

Coached flinty

Cj last year for his bulk

Will wwr for his bulk

Sweat

And a few others


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

@Therealbigbear is coaching me atm, very happy with the service so far!


----------



## Therealbigbear

@garyataris tried to message you but cant seem to do it could be as im on my phone you can email me at [email protected] hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Therealbigbear

danMUNDY said:


> @Therealbigbear is coaching me atm, very happy with the service so far!


Money is in the post


----------



## garyataris

Lots of people vouching for @Therealbigbear! 

As I mostly just read this forum rather than post, I haven't made enough posts yet to allow me to send private messages! @Therealbigbear could you please drop me an email on [email protected] to discuss online coaching

thank you


----------



## garyataris

emailing you now @Therealbigbear


----------



## simonthepieman

Therealbigbear said:


> Money is in the post


If you pay the people you train. Sign me up.

You're doing it wrong :lol:


----------



## garyataris

Thanks for the info and vouching for coaches  I haven't made enough forum posts to enable private messages yet, you have to have posted 25 times apparently.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

This is Daves email if you want to contact him till you have pm's

[email protected]


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

This is Daves email if you want to contact him till you have pm's

[email protected]


----------



## nat23

I saved my money for a while then hired a personal trainer. The difference was night and day. I trained hard enough by my self, so I thought. But my trainer took it to another entirely different level! Also he won a few body building competitions.

He really improved my form and made me connect with each muscle we trained. Hard to get that kind of coaching online.

I highly recommend a few months or so with an experienced trainer.


----------



## Suprakill4

nat23 said:


> I saved my money for a while then hired a personal trainer. The difference was night and day. I trained hard enough by my self, so I thought. But my trainer took it to another entirely different level! Also he won a few body building competitions.
> 
> He really improved my form and made me connect with each muscle we trained. Hard to get that kind of coaching online.
> 
> I highly recommend a few months or so with an experienced trainer.


Same here mate. My last 11 months training (which is when i started with coach) outweights the 3 years prior! `I use James Watts south coast u80 champion and wont ever leave him.


----------



## small for now

Suprakill4 said:


> Same here mate. My last 11 months training (which is when i started with coach) outweights the 3 years prior! `I use James Watts south coast u80 champion and wont ever leave him.


you's 2 make a very sweet couple..


----------



## Madoxx

Im using @ah24 - enjoying his coaching very much


----------



## Suprakill4

small for now said:


> you's 2 make a very sweet couple..


Lmao, im too tall for him.


----------



## solidcecil

Just to let everyone know, I'm currently running a competition where you can win a massive 50% off my coaching services!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/230692-sc-best-bottom-half-competition.html


----------



## Galaxy

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmao, im too tall for him.


So he's the perfect height for you so :whistling:


----------



## mahmud28

Therealbigbear said:


> I do online coaching


Really ? You have a website or Blogs or any URL ? then plz share.


----------



## Therealbigbear

mahmud28 said:


> Really ? You have a website or Blogs or any URL ? then plz share.


Website is built but has some bugs that I'm waiting to be worked out I have a Facebook page dscfitness and you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Talaria

Do people pay for this?


----------



## ah24

Talaria said:


> Do people pay for this?


Well.. We don't it for free.

Depends on the coach, but if they actually give a sh1t it's quite time consuming.


----------



## CG2507

would this be good for beginers?


----------



## CG2507

Mikey81 said:


> Yes


Thanks mate!


----------



## scott.taylor

I know the whole "can't discuss prices" thing. But how would you know what a decent fee to pay would be ?

I'd love a PT, but not a clue what kinda money they charge for thier services.


----------



## paulandabbi

scott.taylor said:


> I know the whole "can't discuss prices" thing. But how would you know what a decent fee to pay would be ?
> 
> I'd love a PT, but not a clue what kinda money they charge for thier services.


How much would you be willing to pay? Will tell you if you are in the ball park


----------



## Jayster

scott.taylor said:


> I know the whole "can't discuss prices" thing. But how would you know what a decent fee to pay would be ?
> 
> I'd love a PT, but not a clue what kinda money they charge for thier services.


I paid 40 per hour for a Wbff Pro PT guy, he was really good. Just need more funds!


----------



## paulandabbi

Jayster said:


> I paid 40 per hour for a Wbff Pro PT guy, he was really good. Just need more funds!


That's one on one personal training though right?


----------



## Jayster

paulandabbi said:


> That's one on one personal training though right?


Yeah


----------



## CG2507

Just spoke to dave aka thebigbear and took the plunge, I might do a bit of a weekly update as it will be a huge change. looking forward to starting, thanks for the advice on here


----------



## drewinlieu

anyone know of a trainer in London?? Preferably south west or East? I know there is muscleworks in Bethnal Green an unsure if they offer services like that because when I walked around it, it scared the **** out of me and I bailed before getting to ask the questions. those guys are massive!


----------



## DazUKM

Can anyone tell me how much a Internet coach is? Probs more than I'd be willing to spend lol


----------



## robc1985

CG2507 said:


> Just spoke to dave aka thebigbear and took the plunge, I might do a bit of a weekly update as it will be a huge change. looking forward to starting, thanks for the advice on here


I've Just signed up with @Therealbigbear too. Heard good things so can't wait to get started with him. :thumbup:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Im not sure if Paul is taking on new clients, but @Pscarbs is a good online coach :thumbup1:

As you price, i have used a few coaches in the past and it can range from £30 ppm to £60+ ppm...just depends on your coach, their expertise etc


----------



## ah24

drewinlieu said:


> anyone know of a trainer in London?? Preferably south west or East? I know there is muscleworks in Bethnal Green an unsure if they offer services like that because when I walked around it, it scared the **** out of me and I bailed before getting to ask the questions. those guys are massive!


I PT from London, around 20min walk from MuscleWorks. (2min walk from Old Street station.)


----------



## drewinlieu

ah24 said:


> I PT from London, around 20min walk from MuscleWorks. (2min walk from Old Street station.)


do you have an email address so i can drop a few questions relating to the services you provide?


----------



## ah24

drewinlieu said:


> do you have an email address so i can drop a few questions relating to the services you provide?


Details are on my website AdamHayley.co.uk

(Not me being awkward, but if I post my email address I tend to get a load of spam sent through!)


----------



## gdawgs

anybody know any good trainers in Scotland,Glasgow or Lanarkshire area? cheers


----------



## gdawgs

anymore online coaches?


----------



## Guest

Think I'm going to go for Jp next year when it comes to cutting going to get as big as possible then let Jp help me through the shredding phase.


----------



## Ben_Dover

My guy from another forum charges £15 per email, put as much info in your first email a possible, he will tell you what you need to eat, train and take (gear wise) to achieve your goals, any questions about his follow up email are free. If you want to talk to him monthly its £15 a month... Weekly it's £15 a week etc, etc...


----------



## gdawgs

bump


----------



## Aslan

I would be carefully with signing up to online coaches.

I did and I might as well have burn the 200 quid.

I am very sure there are excellent online PT out there, don't get me wrong.

Just do plenty of research before handing over your cash.


----------



## gdawgs

what coach was it mate?so i know to avoid.


----------



## barsnack

gdawgs said:


> what coach was it mate?so i know to avoid.


Ashcrapper


----------



## Heath

Ben_Dover said:


> My guy from another forum charges £15 per email, put as much info in your first email a possible, he will tell you what you need to eat, train and take (gear wise) to achieve your goals, any questions about his follow up email are free. If you want to talk to him monthly its £15 a month... Weekly it's £15 a week etc, etc...


Everything £15? :laugh:

I will take the £15 yeaarly option


----------



## Ben_Dover

MutantX said:


> Everything £15? :laugh:
> 
> I will take the £15 yeaarly option


Just make sure you get everything covered in the first and only email then, and dont make any progress so you dont need any updates :thumb:


----------

